# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Database monitoring Scripts Automation

## oliyavan

I am working in the configuration part of the application, so i am new to this data base side configuration.

I need some clarifications on below Questions:

1.	How to monitor the database changes.
2.	How to Track the changes in the database with any specific tool or script 
3.	How to roll back the database if to any specific point of change (like we are doing in source control management).
4.	How compare last two changes in UI or with help any other tools.

----------


## rmiao

For which rdbms?

----------


## oliyavan

For Oracle, Sql ,DB2 database .. please mention the answer in detail...

----------


## lindali

There are international companies that can promptly and efficiently fulfill your request. Avenga is one of these businesses. After all, these developers' programs are excellent, straightforward, and accessible to anyone. At least, that's what I've experienced with the ones I've tried. They are regularly updated and improved, bringing new features for us, the users.

----------


## Steve R Jones

*lindali* - this thread was started on 10-30-2013 . There is NO Need to reply to it now. 

Please check the dates before posting.

----------

